
Harry's Lawyer Sent Gillette a Letter Accusing Big Razor of False Advertising - thesessionspot
https://www.fastcocreate.com/3067202/harrys-lawyer-sends-gillette-and-pg-a-letter-accusing-big-razor-of-false-advertising
======
thesessionspot
Hilarious "cease and desist"

